# MTB-Marathon in Wiesbaden?



## Kastel67 (20. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand was zum Titel zu berichten? Der RSC-Wiesbaden , unter anderem der Veranstalter von dem da, plant wohl für Ende Mai 2012 also dem Christi-Himmelfahrt-Wochenende einen MTB-Marathon in oder um Wiesbaden. Ist so etwas in dem rheinischen Dorf der Bedenkenträger  überhaupt umsetzbar? 
Weitere Informationen würden mich schon interessieren. 

Gruß k67


----------



## Blut Svente (20. Januar 2012)

Hi der link gibt aber nicht viel her. Den Nightrider ham se auf jeden fall gut Organisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (20. Januar 2012)

Ich fände es Super wenn wir einen MTB-Marathon rund um Wiesbaden bekommen würden. Schöne Trail´s und ausreichend Höhenmeter sind ja vorhanden.

Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall der Organisation viel Erfolg !


----------



## a.nienie (20. Januar 2012)

nightrider war gut.
sollte doch kein problem sein eine passende strecke für einen marathon zu finden.
ich fänd's gut.


----------



## raven2005 (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

in Aulbach war am 12.08.2012 ein Marathon geplant. Das Rennen sollte auch der 3. Lauf zur neuen Rosbacher Bike Challenge sein. Die Rosbacher Bike Challenge umfast vier Rennen, dabei werden nur die Mittelstrecken der jeweiligen Veranstaltungen gewerten. 
Das Ersatzrennen für Aulbach bzw. der 3. Lauf der Rosbacher Bike Challenge wird nun in Erbach-Bullau (12.08.2012) ausgetragen. 
Die weiteren Termine:

13.05.2012 Vulkan Marathon Schotten
24.06.2012 Spessart Bike Marathon Frammersbach
12.08.2012 Bullau Bike Marathon Erbach-Bullau
02.09.2012 Biebertal Marathon Dünsberg







Weitere Termine im Mai 2012

20.05.2012 Bike Marathon Siedelsbrunn (Wald-Michelbach)
28.05.2012 Michelstadt City Cross (MTB u. Cross Rennen durch die Altstadt)

weitere Infos unter www.b3-events.de


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Januar 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Soll anscheinend der Ersatz für Aulhausen werden.


Wieso Ersatz?

Rennen in WI fänd ich prima, solange es nicht wie der Nightrider an einem Samstag statt findet.


----------



## oakracer (21. Januar 2012)

Es wird die Nachfolgeveranstaltung vom Rheingau Marathon Aulhausen.

Meiner Meinung nach genau das was Wi braucht - wenn umzusetzen - ein super Konzept mal in einer Stadt zu starten, da dies bestimmt neben den rein aktiven Fahrern auch mehr Begleitpersonen und Zuschauer motiviert der Sache beizuwohnen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Januar 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Der Verein der Aulhausen ausgerichtet hat wurde aufgelöst.
> Echt schade,bleibt zu hoffen das die Wiesbadener einspringen.


Wirklich schade.  Danke an dieserer Stelle an Redpulse für viele schöne Rennen!


----------



## Mogloit (21. Januar 2012)

Iich freue mich so auf den Marathon, das wird ein ding!!


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Januar 2012)

wird sicher klasse
nightrider hat´s gezeigt


----------



## Affenschaukel (22. Januar 2012)

Ein Marathon in meinem Hausrevier wäre echt super! Trails sind auf jeden Fall reichlich vorhanden und Höhenmeter sind auch kein Problem. Kommt natürlich auf die Streckengenehmigung an...
Auf jeden Fall mehr als nur ein Ersatz für Kiedrich und längst überfällig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mercurybiker (22. Januar 2012)

Ein Marathon rund um die Platte wäre für die Gegend der Hammer und es wird auch Zeit das es bei uns so was gibt. 
Also ich würde mich freuen wen es klappen würde.
Ps:  Ich wünsche dem Planungsteam alles Gute und viel Erfolg.


----------



## till95 (22. Januar 2012)

ich wäre dirket dabei


----------



## Alex 68 (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab hier mal Informationen aus erster Hand.

Red Pulse, der Veranstalter des Rheingau Marathon hat sich nicht aufgelöst, sonder hat lediglich beschlossen den Rheingau Marathon nicht noch einmal auszurichten.

Nach dem klar war, dass Red Pulse keinen Marathon mehr veranstalten wird habe ich mich mit einem Freund zusammengesetzt und ein Konzept ausgearbeitet.
Wenn alles so klappt wie wir uns das vorstellen, werden wir drei Strecken bekommen und der Start wird an einem der beliebtesten Startpunkte für MTB Touren in Wiesbaden sein. 
Es sieht im Moment auch recht gut aus, dass wir die mobilen Duschen von einem großen deutschen Hersteller für Bad-Armaturen Hersteller bekommen.

Ich freu mich auf den 20 Mai in Wiesbaden


----------



## leonspecialized (24. Januar 2012)

So ein Marathon wär echt geil !!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Januar 2012)

Alex 68 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab hier mal Informationen aus erster Hand.
> 
> Red Pulse, der Veranstalter des Rheingau Marathon hat sich nicht aufgelöst, sonder hat lediglich beschlossen den Rheingau Marathon nicht noch einmal auszurichten.
> ...


Hört sich ja gut an. Schade nur, dass sich der Termin mit Siedelbrunn überschneidet.  Da jagt ihr euch die südhessischen Teilnehmer gegenseitig ab. Für mich wäre auf jeden Fall Wiesbaden schon aufgrund der räumlichen Nähe und wegen dem Reiz des Neuen interessanter!


----------



## leonspecialized (25. Januar 2012)

das ist ja schon ziemlich interessant, ich warte auf mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderfan (26. Januar 2012)

Ein Marathon in der Landeshauptstadt sollte unbedingt sein!
Wünsche dem Organisations-Team viel Glück.
Bin dabei und freu mich schon.
Wir sehn uns am 20. Mai in Wiesbaden


----------



## obc. (26. Januar 2012)

Wie oben schon genannt, fänd ich es auch toll wenn es sowas mal gäbe. Wiesbaden ist wirklich eine geeignete Stadt für sowas ( Berge, Trails, etc.). Ein Marathon fehlt wirklich! Würd mich freuen, wenn es gut läuft und es zu einer regelmäßigen Veranstaltung wird. 
Viel Glück!


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (27. Januar 2012)

Schade. Schlechter Termin


----------



## Alex 68 (27. Januar 2012)

Hab heute eine E-Mail bekommen.
Der OberbÃ¼rgermeister von Wiesbaden Dr. MÃ¼ller wird die Schirherrschaft fÃ¼r unseren Marathon Ã¼bernemen. Eine Entscheidung die uns an vielen Stellen helfen wird.

Wir sind Ã¼brigens auch Teil der Pioson X-Sport MTB Challenge http://www.mtb-c.de/

Hier die Termine und Eckdaten der MTB Challenge:

8. Schinder(hannes) â MTB â Superbike
Emmelshausen (06.05.12):

â¢22Km / 550Hm
â¢40Km / 900Hm
â¢73Km / 1750 Hm
â¢96Km / 2300 Hm


1. MTB Marathon
â¨Wiesbaden (20.05.12):

â¢28Km / 730Hm
â¢41Km  / 1280Hm
â¢65Km / 1960Hm


8. Saarschleifen Bike Marathon
â¨Mettlach (27.05.12):

â¢39Km / 795Hm
â¢55Km / 1265 Hm
â¢103Km / 2275 Hm


13. Canyon Rhein HunsrÃ¼ck MTB Marathon
â¨Rhens (10.06.12):

â¢35Km / 750Hm
â¢50Km  / 1100Hm
â¢75Km / 1850Hm


11. Erbeskopfmarathon
Thalfang (08.07.12):

â¢38Km / 800Hm
â¢65Km  / 1700Hm
â¢110Km / 3100Hm


7. Gallahaan-Trail
Oppenhausen (02.09.12):

â¢22Km / 410Hm
â¢43Km / 1050Hm
â¢63Km / 1550Hm


3. sebamed BIKE DAY
Bad Salzig (09.09.12):

â¢28Km / 650Hm
â¢40Km  / 960Hm
â¢62Km / 1600Hm


12. VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon
Daun (15.09.12):

â¢30Km / 900Hm
â¢60Km / 1300Hm
â¢85Km / 2000Hm
â¢100Km / 2300Hm


Mountainbikefestival BÃ¼chel 2012
BÃ¼chel (14.10.12):

â¢31Km / 520Hm
â¢51Km / 1050Hm
â¢69Km / 1450Hm
Kurzfristige Ãnderungen der Strecken sind dem jeweiligen Veranstalter vorbehalten.

Viel Spass und Erfolg fÃ¼r die kommende Saison 2012!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Januar 2012)

Alex 68 schrieb:


> 1. MTB Marathon
> â¨Wiesbaden (20.05.12):
> 
> Â28Km / 730Hm
> ...


Na das sind doch schon ganz stattliche Werte an HÃ¶henmetern auf die Strecken. Bin sher gespannt. Ab wann gibt es eine Anmeldeseite?


----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2012)

ok, ich fahre doch nicht lang *mimimi*


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Januar 2012)

Ich kann die Verlagerung des Marathons nach Wiesbaden nur begrüßen.
Bis 2007 war dieser ja immer in Kiedrich gewesen.
Ohne jetzt dem Veranstalter Vorwürfe zu machen, ging es ja seit dem, mit der Zahl der Starter immer weiter nach unten. Auch wenn der Marathon 2011 wieder besser war, als die Jahre zuvor, begrüße ich einen Wechsel des Standorts sehr.

Ein Marathon-Rennen in der Landeshauptstadt Wiesbaden bringt meiner Meinung nach sehr viele Vorteile. Da dieser leicht einprägsamer ist (Wiesbaden sollte jeder kennen der in der Schule aufgepasst hat), mehr Zuschauerzahlen (man sieht es am Ironman zum Beispiel.) und somit mehr Potenzial für Sponsoren (insbesondere auch regionale Firmen direkt aus Wiesbaden) und vor allem freuen sich die Athleten über neue Strecken und verdammt wichtig, die Landeshauptstadt Wiesbaden hat ein weiteres gutes Aushängeschild um für sich und die Region zu werben.
Wenn man allein nur schaut wie sich Kellerwald-Marathon, Frammersbach, Bad Boppard usw. entwickelt haben und wie unbekannt diese Orte heute noch ohne ihre Sportveranstaltungen währen ...

Also dem Orgateam ein Gutes gelingen und viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Poppei (29. Januar 2012)

jeahhh !


----------



## slottfreunde (30. Januar 2012)

Schöne Sache. Mal sehen ob ich als Mitfahrer, eventuell Helfer, werden doch bestimmt benötigt, oder Zuschauer da sein werden.


----------



## sir.race (31. Januar 2012)

Weiß schon jemand, wo die Strecke verlaufen wird. Ich würde mir das gerne als Zuschauer anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (31. Januar 2012)

Gegen Siedelsbrunn wird man von der Streckenwahl wohl nicht anstinken können. Dort hat es Trails satt, hier in WI sehe ich da eher schwarz. Wird ein extrem forstweglastiges Rennen werden. Aber toll finde ich es trotzdem!


----------



## obc. (1. Februar 2012)

Klar gibt's in Wiesbaden Trails und zwar nicht zuwenige. Wenn ich allein an die Platte denke da führen wirklich von ALLEN Seiten Trails hoch und runter. Und dann haben wir ja noch die hohe Wurzel, den Schläferkopf, usw... Ich bin mir sicher dass in der Strecke viele Trails vorkommen werden! Wir werden sehen


----------



## Deleted 77527 (1. Februar 2012)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ich kann die Verlagerung des Marathons nach Wiesbaden nur begrüßen.
> Bis 2007 war dieser ja immer in Kiedrich gewesen.
> Ohne jetzt dem Veranstalter Vorwürfe zu machen, ging es ja seit dem, mit der Zahl der Starter immer weiter nach unten. Auch wenn der Marathon 2011 wieder besser war, als die Jahre zuvor, begrüße ich einen Wechsel des Standorts sehr.


Na, Du kennst Dich ja aus und weißt Bescheid.
Das eine NEUER Versuch eines Marathons. Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ein Marathon-Rennen in der Landeshauptstadt Wiesbaden bringt meiner Meinung nach sehr viele Vorteile. Da dieser leicht einprägsamer ist (Wiesbaden sollte jeder kennen der in der Schule aufgepasst hat), mehr Zuschauerzahlen (man sieht es am Ironman zum Beispiel.) und somit mehr Potenzial für Sponsoren (insbesondere auch regionale Firmen direkt aus Wiesbaden) und vor allem freuen sich die Athleten über neue Strecken und verdammt wichtig, die Landeshauptstadt Wiesbaden hat ein weiteres gutes Aushängeschild um für sich und die Region zu werben.


Hä??


Meridaracer schrieb:


> Wenn man allein nur schaut wie sich Kellerwald-Marathon, Frammersbach, Bad Boppard usw. entwickelt haben und wie unbekannt diese Orte heute noch ohne ihre Sportveranstaltungen währen ...


Und Kiedrich oder Aulhausen gönnst Du das nicht??


Meridaracer schrieb:


> Also dem Orgateam ein Gutes gelingen und viel Erfolg!!!


Da stimme ich Dir sogar zu..


----------



## talybont (1. Februar 2012)

obc. schrieb:


> Klar gibt's in Wiesbaden Trails und zwar nicht zuwenige. Wenn ich allein an die Platte denke da führen wirklich von ALLEN Seiten Trails hoch und runter. Und dann haben wir ja noch die hohe Wurzel, den Schläferkopf, usw... Ich bin mir sicher dass in der Strecke viele Trails vorkommen werden! Wir werden sehen


Vermutlich dürfen die aber nicht gefahren werden, weil dann die hohen Herrschaften mit Dackel gestört werden 
Wer Trails im Rennen fahren will, fährt besser nach Neustadt oder St. Ingbert.


----------



## a.nienie (1. Februar 2012)

aulhausen war jetzt auch nicht das trailparadies. wobei ich das rennen 2011 gut fand.
nach den aktuellen diskussionen über eine quasi 2m regelung in hessen ist deine vermutung, aber durchaus nachvollziehbar.
wir werden sehen.
neustadt habe ich dies jahr echt bock drauf.


----------



## talybont (2. Februar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> neustadt habe ich dies jahr echt bock drauf.



...mit der Wolfsburg und dem Sandkasten als Schlüsselstellen


----------



## a.nienie (2. Februar 2012)

genau  ob ich doch noch eine federgabel montiere?


----------



## thcen23 (7. Februar 2012)

Ich kann die Entscheidung nur begrüßen.
Allein der Trails wegen, die es rund um Wiesbaden gibt, kann ich einen Besuch nur empfehlen und werde auf jeden Fall auch an den Start gehen.
Great idea!!!
So wird ein weiters sehenswertes Sportereignis die Landeshauptstadt bereichern 

Good Luck an das Orga Team...


----------



## schoeppi (7. Februar 2012)

Ich sehs mit einem lachenden und zwei weinenden Augen.

Klasse ist es natürlich das es die Veranstaltung geben wird.
Ist mal ne super Sache auf den Hausstrecken unterwegs zu sein bei einem Marathon,
da weiss ich dann sogar des öfteren wos lang geht! 

Schade ist allerdings das es kein zusätzliches Rennen in meinem Einzugsgebiet ist sondern Aulhausen quasi ersetzt.
Und schade ist auch die Terminüberschneidung mit Siedelsbrunn. 
Den wäre ich auch gerne gefahren.
Aber Wiesbaden geht da vor, ganz klar!

Wenn ihr schon km und Hm habt gibts doch auch schon die Strecken dazu.
Könnte ihr mal so ungefähr sagen wie die Strecken verlaufen werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (11. Februar 2012)

Ich werde sicher nicht mitfahren, da mir (geeignetes) Bike und Kondition für sowas fehlen, aber als Zuschauer werde ich auf jeden Fall dort sein ! Ich hoffe es gibt schöne Punkte zum gucken und fotografieren. Wird auf jedenfall eine Bereicherung für die Region. Hier ist Bike-technisch nämlich sehr wenig los  Freu mich drauf !


----------



## huberghr (13. Februar 2012)

Heyyyy....

hab bis jetzt nur Gerüchte über einen eventuell stattfindenden Bikemarathon in und um Wiesbaden gehört.
Anscheinend wird er tatsäschlich stattfinden laut Thread hier!!! Das ist sooooo geil!!!!
Marathon im Heimatrevier!!!

Ich bin dabei!!!!!!! 
Wo kann ich mich anmelden!!!!!!


Greets


----------



## mercurybiker (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo biker freunde gibt es nix neues mehr aus Wiesbaden, oder seit ihr alle noch voll von Fassenacht


----------



## Alex 68 (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
es gibt Neuigkeiten aber die sind noch nicht so spannend.
Es gibt eine Homepage www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de die ist aber leider noch eine Baustelle.


----------



## peacher (24. Februar 2012)

Alex 68 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es gibt Neuigkeiten aber die sind noch nicht so spannend.
> Es gibt eine Homepage www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de die ist aber leider noch eine Baustelle.



Wahrscheinlich ist mit dem 20.05.2012 die Entstehung der website gemeint


----------



## Wickerer (2. März 2012)

Nach dem Aus für den Rheingauer Marathon, das ich immer noch nicht so recht fassen kann, ist der Marathon in Wiesbaden eine absolute Pflichtveranstaltung für alle Biker in der Region. 

Angesichts der drohenden Gesetzesänderungen für Biker in Hessen wäre es schon ein Signal, wenn beim Marathon in der Landeshauptstadt ein großes Teilnehmerfeld am Start steht. Gerade wenn der OB die Schirmherrschaft übernimmt.

Frage an Alex 68: Wann füllt Ihr denn die Homepage mit Leben? Wäre schon wichtig, dass da langsam was passiert, bevor die Interessenten zur Konkurrenz abwandern. Und davon gibt's am 20.05. reichlich: Siedelsbrunn, Fränkische Schweiz, Bad Wildbad,...

Ich melde mich daher schon mal auf diesem Wege an. Bin am 20.05. dabei! Je länger die Strecke, umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex 68 (4. März 2012)

Hallo,
es gibt mal wieder Neuigkeiten. Die Genehmigung fÃ¼r unsere Strecke ist in den letzten ZÃ¼gen. Es wird definitiv einen Wiesbaden Bike Marathon geben.
Der RSC Wiesbaden hat auf seiner Homepage http://www.rsc-wiesbaden.com schon eine Pressemitteilung zur Veranstaltung eingestellt.
Ich kann mich nur meinem Vorredner anschlieÃen, ein Politisches Signal ist durchaus beabsichtigt.
Ich komme gerade von einer Besprechung bei der es um unsere Homepage ging.
Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an allen Punkten ich melde mich sobald wir "richtig" online sind. 
Wir werden die Anmeldung bald Ã¶ffnen. Versprochen!!
FÃ¼r alle die keine Lust haben auf die Homepage vom RSC zu gehen hier der Pressetext: 
"1. Wiesbadener Mountainbike Marathon am 20.05.2012   
Vielleicht hat es der Ein oder Andere schon gehÃ¶rt: der RSC Wiesbaden wird einen Mountainbike Marathon in den WÃ¤ldern um Wiesbaden veranstalten. Dies zum einen, weil die Absage des beliebten âRheingau Bike Marathonâ durch den bisherigen Veranstalter fÃ¼r unsere Region sportlich einen empfindlichen Verlust darstellt; zum anderen, weil wir uns dem Breitensport und dem Mountainbike Sport im Besonderen, noch weiter Ã¶ffnen wollen. Der Wiesbadener OberbÃ¼rgermeister Dr. Helmut MÃ¼ller hat bereits die Schirmherrschaft fÃ¼r die am 20.Mai geplante Veranstaltung Ã¼bernommen. Die Verhandlungen mit den EntscheidungstrÃ¤gern bei den zustÃ¤ndigen BehÃ¶rden und ForstÃ¤mtern sind inzwischen weitgehend abgeschlossen und man kann jetzt guten Gewissens sagen: die Strecke steht! Am 20. Mai 2012 ab 9:00 Uhr wird der Marathon mit 3 Kursen (kurz/mittel/lang) gestartet. Bereits am 19. Mai wird es bei unserem Testival die MÃ¶glichkeit geben, die Produkte verschiedener Hersteller auszuprobieren und sich seine Startunterlagen abzuholen. Der Start-Zielbereich befindet sich im Nerotal, dem traditionellen und bestens bekannten Treff- und Ausgangspunkt vieler Mountainbike Touren. Hier ist ein AusstellungsgelÃ¤nde fÃ¼r alle vorgesehen, die sich als Sponsoren prÃ¤sentieren wollen. Aber auch anderen Interessenten und Ausstellern, die sich dem Sport und hier insbesondere dem Radsport verbunden fÃ¼hlen, soll eine MÃ¶glichkeit zur Eigenwerbung angeboten werden. Ein Kidâs Race und der Auftritt von verschiedenen Nachwuchsbands aus Wiesbaden werden die AttraktivitÃ¤t fÃ¼r die Zuschauer hier noch erhÃ¶hen. Besonders zu erwÃ¤hnen ist die beabsichtigte Einbindung der radsportlich ambitionierten Mitglieder, der hier stationierten amerikanischen StreitkrÃ¤fte. Erste Signale der amerikanischen Mountainbiker sind Ã¼beraus positiv. Alles in allem ist also mit einer attraktiven Premiere im Bereich der Wiesbadener Sportereignisse zu rechnen, die das sportliche Angebot fÃ¼r Bewohner und Besucher der Kurstadt erheblich erweitern wird."
Bis bald in Wiesbaden


----------



## schoeppi (5. März 2012)

Kann man davon ausgehen, dass das Kids Race am Vortag stattfindet?
Mein Junior ist immer ganz heiss auf sowas.


----------



## Alex 68 (11. März 2012)

Hallo Freunde der gepflegten Laktatspülung,
ich freue mich euch mitteilen zu dürfen das wir jetzt auch bei Facebook vertreten sind.
https://www.facebook.com/WiesbadenBikeMarathon

@ schoeppi Ja wir werden das Kids Race zusammen mit unserem Testival am Samstag veranstalten.


----------



## MTB-Olaf (18. März 2012)

Hallo,

Schön und wie melde ich mich an

Gruß


----------



## Alex 68 (20. März 2012)

Hallo,
das Warten hat ein Ende . Unsere Homepage und die Anmeldung ist online.
www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de bzw. https://coderesearch.com/sts/services/10400/253

Ich freue mich auf euch alle!! Bis zum 20 Mai in Wiesbaden 

Viele Grüße


----------



## sir.race (24. März 2012)

Warum geht der Link, um sich als Helfer zu melden, nicht?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (6. April 2012)

@Alex

Wieß man schon etwas ungefähres von der Streckenführung, welche markanten Passagen vorkommen oder so? Wird es eher ein technischer ein schneller Kurs? (Was sich ja nicht ausschließen muss?


----------



## hauckdegen (9. April 2012)

Der Wiesbaden Bike Marathon findet statt!
Datum: 19.Mai 2012 Testival
20.Mai 2012 ab 9:00 Uhr Rennen

Hier der Link:

www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de


----------



## hauckdegen (9. April 2012)

Der Wiesbadener Bike Marathon findet statt!

http://www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de


----------



## Sauron1977 (11. April 2012)

Sagt mal findet der Wiesbaden-Bikemarathon nun eigentlich statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (11. April 2012)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Sagt mal findet der Wiesbaden-Bikemarathon nun eigentlich statt?




Nicht das das hier schon 17 mal oder so stehen würde.....


----------



## Sauron1977 (11. April 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nicht das das hier schon 17 mal oder so stehen würde.....




Echt? Wo?


----------



## xXJojoXx (15. April 2012)

Ein Beitrag über dir war der Link zur Homepage und zwei Beiträge über dir waren DATUM, UHRZEIT und LINK !


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. April 2012)

So langsam steigt ja auch die Teilnehmerzahl. Dann findet das Rennen wohl wirklich statt! (Kleiner Scherz am Rande...)

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die tatsächlichen, barometrisch gemessenen Höhenmeter. 1310 hm auf 41 km klingt für hiesige Verhältnisse mächtig. Wenn ich mir aber das Höhenprofil mit seine vielen "Mikrozacken" ansehe, denke ich, dass diese Zahlen einem Planungsprogramm wie Magic Maps o.ä entspringen. Erfahrungsgemäß ist das dann 10-20 % übertrieben, weil zwischen den Punkten bei Kurven z.B. die Hänge geschnitten werden,. Und 1000 oder 1100 hm auf 41 km wären dann in etwa auch das, was ich für die Region hier erwarten würde. Es kennt nicht schon zufällig jemand die Strecke... ?


----------



## Kastel67 (29. April 2012)

Für den Wiesbaden Bike Marathon 2012 werden wir Fotografen an der Strecke platzieren.
Die Bilder sind für euch kostenlos.


Das ist doch mal nett!!


----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2012)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Und 1000 oder 1100 hm auf 41 km wären dann in etwa auch das, was ich für die Region hier erwarten würde. ...


die 1300 erscheinen mir auch etwas hoch gegriffen.

muß mir das profil noch mal genau anschauen, nicht dass ich am berg verhungere.


----------



## Paul_FfM (8. Mai 2012)

Hi,

auf der Webseite findet man leider recht wenig Informationen zu der Strecke, die gefahren werden soll (Trailanteil etc...).

Ich bin hauptsächlich auf dem Rennrad unterwegs und überlege, in Wiesbaden zu starten. Als Rookie würde ich natürlich hinten im Feld starten um in den technischen Abschnitten nicht den ganzen Betrieb aufzuhalten. Kann man einen MTB Marathon mit den Jedermannrennen im Rennradbereich vergleichen oder ist das eher wie bei einer RTF? Freue mich auch über Tips und Verhaltensregeln.

Grüße
P.


----------



## powderJO (8. Mai 2012)

tja, 

kann man so nicht sagen. wenn man vorne startet, um platzierungen kämpft ist es ein rennen. weiter hinten geht es eher gemütlicher zu. hängt aber extrem von der strecke ab und die kennt man ja leider nicht.

@ veranstalter oder eingeweihte: gebt doch mal ein paar infos. im teaser-video auf der homepage sieht man nur trails, inklusive zweier sprünge, die ca 99% sicher nicht fahren werden. ist das tatsächlich alles teil der strecke? wie sieht der trailanteil aus?


----------



## loui-w (8. Mai 2012)

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/11945884.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Mai 2012)

loui-w schrieb:


> http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/11945884.htm


Das wäre ja ein echter Hammer!


----------



## aloha (8. Mai 2012)

also doch kein MTB-Marathon in Wiesbaden..


----------



## schoeppi (9. Mai 2012)

Hab gerade mit einem Vorstand des RSC Wiesbaden telefoniert, an dem Bericht ist nichts dran.

Vermutlich ist die Zeitung nicht auf dem neuesten Stand.

Es gab noch Unstimmigkeiten mit diversen Ämtern, die sind aber beseitigt.

Stand gestern abend, Vorstandssitzung des RSC Wiesbaden.


----------



## Kastel67 (9. Mai 2012)

Zitat Tagblatt " ...Mitten in der Brut- und Fortpflanzungszeit..." Aber die ist ja eh das ganze Jahr. Irgendwann muss ein MTBler ja auch mal aufs Rad.


----------



## Paul_FfM (10. Mai 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zudem finde ich es interessant das hier Jäger und Naturschützer in einem Atemzug genannt werden.
> 
> ...



Du scheinst eine falsche Vorstellung von den Aufgaben der Jäger zu haben. 

P.


----------



## schoeppi (11. Mai 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Du scheinst eine falsche Vorstellung von den Aufgaben der Jäger zu haben.
> 
> P.



Ich denke nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (12. Mai 2012)

Gibt es im Bereich des Veranstaltungsgeländes ausgewiesene Parkmöglichkeiten??


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. Mai 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht.



Ich denke schon!
Ich habe definitiv nichts mit Jägern zu tun, außer ich grüße sie nett im Wald. 
Es gibt meiner Meinung nach die richtigen Jäger die einfach die Population im Wald regeln. Und die die mit ihrem dicken Bauch auf einem Stuhl sitzen und sich das Wild vor die Flinte treiben lassen. Für mich ist das schon ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (14. Mai 2012)

was anderes, wie wird das Wetter am Sonntag????? wie beim Schinder(hannes)?
da war ich von morgens bis abends durch naß, naß, nicht voll Schlamm.

der Oberschinder(hannes)
nicht verantwortlich für den Schlamm, aber für die Wiese der 1000 Flüche.


----------



## schoeppi (15. Mai 2012)

Wetter soll ok werden.
Heute und morgen noch ein bisschen Regen, ab Donnerstag aber trocken.
Temperaturen am WE um die 22 Grad. Eigentlich ideal.

Ich war schonmal ganz mutig und hab die 2,1er Racing Ralph reingehangen ins Bike.
Glaube der Trail-Anteil wird nicht so hoch sein.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Mai 2012)

in jedem fall weniger schlamm als in aulhausen vermute ich mal...


----------



## ko5tik (16. Mai 2012)

Ich werde es morgen inspizieren.  Strecke ist zwar noch nicht veröffentlicht,   aber ich kenne die Gegend.
Ich glaube 40 Runde ist komplett  zwischen Platte und Beroberg - dort ist generell nicht so matchig.  70 Runde wird üver die Eiserne Hand zum Hohen Wurzel gehen, aber dort wird wenig Singletrails sein,  eher Waldautoban.


----------



## knartzt (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Teilnehmerbeschränkung (Anzahl) ??


Gruss


----------



## ko5tik (17. Mai 2012)

Sicherlich gibt es eine,  aber ich glaube nicht das der Limit bei dem ersten Mal erreicht wird


----------



## Flo-mit-W (18. Mai 2012)

Also nach gestrigen Stand waren so knapp 300 Leute ngemeldet (ohne Gewähr  )

Die Bedingungen im Wald waren ok. Wie es in der Gegend so ist, sind die Böden schön griffig, aber es gibt bei einer Wetterlage wie sie momentan vorherrscht (je nach Strecke) immer wieder kurz schlammige Stellen. Aber da hat die Reifenwahl weniger was mit zu tun als eher vorausschauendes Fahren.
Gestern waren die Bedingungen gut, Wetter wäre fast perfekt gewesen. Jetzt hat es diese Nacht wieder durchgeregnet, also ist es ausschlaggebend wie es die nächsten 2 Tage sein wird. Soll ja wärmer werden, was mit am wichtigsten ist, sonst ist es nämlich morgens um 9 noch RICHTIG kühl...

Har irgenjemand IRGENDWELCHE Infos zur Strecke? Vielleicht auch zur Verteilung der Versorgungsstationen? Irgendwie wüsste ich schon gerne worauf ich mich einlasse... Auf der Hompage hat sich leider seit der Fertigstellung nichts mehr getan


----------



## herrundmeister (18. Mai 2012)

Bei schönen Wetter gehen die Anmeldungen vor Ort sicher noch ordentlich rauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (18. Mai 2012)

Also deiner Aussage und dem Wetterbericht zufolge, wird das dann der Fall sein 

Wenn es soweit zutrifft wird es heute Abend noch etwas regnen, morgen wird es in erster Linie richtig warm, locker über 20° und je nach Bericht KANN es am Abend ein Gewitter geben. Über Nacht kühlt es nicht merklich ab, so dass wir morgens schon zwischen 16 und 19° haben und Mittags geht es dann auf gut 25° hoch. Dann ist das Blut eh schon am kochen


----------



## Kastel67 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

bin eben noch einmal vor Ort gewesen. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8...code_result&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CCMQ8gEwAw

Es gibt im Bereich des Nerotales *KEINE* Parkmöglichkeiten. Ich empfehle daher dringend über die Platterstraße oder "Unter den Eichen" kommend im Bereich Nordfriedhof oder Freizeitgelände "Unter den Eichen" zu parken und den letzten Rest (ca. 300 m) über die Straße "Wolkenbruch" mit dem Rad zu fahren. 

Ich würde auf *KEINEM* Fall versuchen, dass Veranstaltungsgelände über die Taunusstraße zu erreichen. Das wird nichts. 

Alternativ könnte man vielleicht noch die Parkplätze des Opelbades oben auf dem Neroberg mitbenutzen. Ob das aber wegen dem großen Höhenunterschied sinnvoll ist, sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Gruß aus Wiesbaden.


----------



## Kastel67 (19. Mai 2012)

Weizen 2,50 , Bratwurst 3,00  ... geht also. Plant ein wenig Zeit bei der Startnummernausgabe ein und sucht Euch rechtzeitig einen Parkplatz, dann passt das schon.


----------



## ko5tik (19. Mai 2012)

Ok,  Strecke ist immer noch geheim ( liegt wohl am bescheuerten Forstamt ) , aber sieh wohl so aus wie auf den T-Shirts.  Es geht auf dem Asfaltweg  los,   dann rechte Kurve und Anstieg auf Neroberg, dann  geht es  auf die Platte ,   bleibt oben und anschließend zum Kellerskopf dann zurück in die Gegend von Platte ( 500m ) un dann runter , eventuell über Neroberg zum Ziel


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. Mai 2012)

Aber eine Änderung gibt es wohl: Anscheinend wurde die Langdistanz nicht genehmigt, daher 2 Runden. Pro Runde 2 Versorgungsstationen


----------



## cat.gismo (19. Mai 2012)

Wo macht Ihr diese riesen Nummern fest? Kenne von der Straße die kleinen und mein Cockpit ist komplett zu mit dem Riesenlappen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. Mai 2012)

is normal. am besten 2 kabelbinder in richtung bremsen und evtl unten fixieren. muss ich selbst noch sehen. aber bei anderen Events ist das auch so


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. Mai 2012)




----------



## Micha-L (20. Mai 2012)

Na die Strecke läd ja hoffentlich einer der Teilnehmer bei gps-tour.info oder gpsies.com hoch. 

Prima Sache übrigens mit dem Testival. Bin gestern einiges probegefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Mai 2012)

Der Straßennamen "Wolkenbruch" war ja wirklich Programm.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2012)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Der Straßennamen "Wolkenbruch" war ja wirklich Programm.



Moin!

Bist du auch gestartet oder warst du als Zuschauer vor Ort?

Wollte eigentlich mit dem RR rüber und mal zusehen...


Gruß


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Mai 2012)

Ich stand am Start. Da ich allerdings schon vor dem Starschuss vollkommen durchnässt war und die Motivation sowieso gefehlt hat, bin ich gar nicht erst gestartet. Bei schwülem Wetter bring ich eh keine Leistung und bevor ich mir wied die Bandscheibe raus schieße wie in Frammersbach 2011 bei ähnlichem Wetter, hab ich verzichtet.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2012)

Verständlich! 

Ich hatte nicht mal die Motivation bei dem sch.... Wetter mit dem Auto zu kommen. 

Dieser Sommer :kotz: mich an.
Wenn das Wetter mal passt, dann bin ich krank oder irgendeine Feier versaut mir das Training....

Naja, zum Schluß stechen die Bienen  -  Idstein wir kommen! 
Die Mila muss uns dann rausreißen.. 


So, jetzt mal kurz auf´s RR. Wenigstens 2h.

VG
M.


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin auf der mitteldistanz gestartet. Muss schon sagen, die wetterbedingungen heute waren schon sehr grenzwertig. 

Schlamm, Sudel und Schmier über die komplette distanz. Trocken ist die strecke echt ein gedicht, aber so überhaupt nicht! 

Bin froh sturzfrei und ohne technische probleme durchgekommenzu sein. Zeit war auch ok - und mittlerweile ist auch wieder alles sauber, inkl. Mir. 

Für die erste Veranstaltung war es garnicht schlecht....
Jetzt muss ich nur noch in den ergebnislisten stehen (die hatten mich vergessen), dann ist alles gut.


----------



## cat.gismo (20. Mai 2012)

War eine schöne Veranstaltung und ich war auf der Langstrecke unterwegs. Regen setzte erst kurz vor Start ein und hielt sich dann hartnäckig zum Beginn. Da der Vertreter der Stadt Wiesbaden den Startschuß geben sollte warteten also alle noch 15 min länger, da der Herr es nicht eilig hatte zu kommen. Daraus und den Regenfällen über Nacht ergab sich eine Schlammschlacht mit kaum befahrbaren Streckenabschnitten, gerade zum Keilerskopf hoch hat fast jeder geflucht und gefühlt 1 km geschoben. Auf der Langstrecke das alles auch noch zweimal. Alles in allem ein gelungener Einstand. Danke an die Helfer an der Strecke und den Verpflegungspunkten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (20. Mai 2012)

Hatte 350km Anfahrt um dann nach ner 3/4h Anstehen, teilweise im strömenden Regen, nicht starten zu können. Unmittelbar nach Erhalt der Startnummer wurde das Rennen (Mittel Distanz Gruppe 1) ohne uns gestartet. Ich denke wir waren nicht die Einzigen die Ihre Startnunmer nicht rechtzeitig bekommen haben. 
Haben uns für dieses Wochende leider für den falschen Event entschieden. Entäuschend!

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Mai 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Sorry Jungens, ein Lob kann ich eigentlich nicht aussprechen.
> Aber trotzdem ein dickes fettes an die Orga !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Zu meiner Kritik
> ...




Warum muss es bei einem marathon frühs immer noch gross kaffee und kuchen vor dem start geben? 

Ich hatte auch 120 km anreise und frühstücke daheim. Ggf halte ich noch irgendwo bei einem bäcker und hol mir was. 

Direkt vorm rennen oder auch eine stunde davor gross noch was zu essen halte ich eher für suboptimal....


Hat jemand ergebnisse????


----------



## xas (20. Mai 2012)

Kleine Impression von Fahrern (kurz vor Ziel). 

Im Rückblick fand ich es doch nicht so schlimm, nur die Kurzdistanz gewählt zu haben...

Ich hoffe auf eine Neuauflage in 2013 - dann hoffentlich mit besserer Information (und trockener Strecke).


----------



## Kastel67 (20. Mai 2012)

Das Einzige was man der Orga zu gute halten kann, ist die Tatsache, dass der Marathon zum ersten mal stattfand. Obwohl sich der Vorstand des RSC langjähriger Radsporterfahrung rühmt. 
Mangelhafte Ausschilderung für Parkplätze. Auch auf der Homepage kommt dieses Thema nicht vor. Scheint wohl für einen RSC keine Thema zu sein.
Startnummernausgabe war eine Katastrophe. Dies hatte sich aber schon am Samstag gezeigt, war also keine Überraschung für Sonntag. Hier wurde von der Orga schlicht ein Problem nicht angegangen.
Kaffee und Brötchen für die Teilnehmer mit langer Anreise? Ne, wozu? 
Duschen jenseits von Irgendwo. Da gibt es in der heutigen Zeit, spektakuläre und bessere Lösungen. Ich meine mich daran zu erinnern auf einer älteren Version der Homepage auch was gelesen zu haben.
Zielverpflegung? Leer getrunken. Die Fahrer der Langdistanz durften sich dann gegen  am offiziellen Getränkestand versorgen. Hier ist sich der Veranstalter wohl nicht bewusst, das er dafür Geld in Form des nicht eben niedrigen Startgeldes verlangt hat. Die Leistung dafür konnte er nicht erbringen. Bratwurst ... auch ausverkauft.

Eine Siegerehrung bei der sich der "Moderator" (Altvorderer des RSC) über die Namen der Sieger lustig macht oder auch schlicht nicht in der Lage ist englische Teamnamen (beim "MTB" nicht grade selten) verständlich auszusprechen (ich erinnere nur an 2Fast). Alles Dinge, die man nicht unbedingt benötigt.

Absolutes Lob an die Verpflegungsstellen. Schnell, immer auf Draht, freundlich und hilfsbereit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2012)

Also nicht wirklich was verpasst...!?


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Mai 2012)

Für mich begann der eigentliche marathon (zu fuss) erst, als ich duschen wollte. Und ich hatte direkt am start geparkt.


----------



## powderJO (20. Mai 2012)

hört sich insgesamt so an, dass der virus, den ich mir in emmelhausen eingefangen hatte auch was gute hatte ... 



andererseits muss man dem rsc auch zu gute halten, dass es erstens der erste marathon war und zweitens die in den weg gestellten hürden, auch nicht so klein waren. dürfte einiges an aufwand und zeit gekostet haben, diese zu überwinden. dies kraft und zeit hat dann vielleicht an anderer stelle gefehlt. ich jedenfalls hoffe, dass der veranstalter den mut nicht verliert, aus dem, was nicht so gelaufen ist, wie es sollte, ein paar lehren zieht und das rennen im nächsten jahr in eine neue runde geht - kann unserem sport nur gut tun.


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Mai 2012)

Ich würde dennoch wiederkommen. 

Ich war schon auf wesentlich schlechteren veranstaltungen, die zum teil sogar schon mehrfach durchgeführt wurden.


----------



## ko5tik (20. Mai 2012)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Na die Strecke läd ja hoffentlich einer der Teilnehmer bei gps-tour.info oder gpsies.com hoch.
> 
> Prima Sache übrigens mit dem Testival. Bin gestern einiges probegefahren.



HIer Ist es.  Streckenvideos folgen 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...60581&spn=0.061844,0.121021&source=gplus-ogsb


----------



## powderJO (20. Mai 2012)

kann man die als gpx runterladen? oder nur als kml?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffe (20. Mai 2012)

Hat auch jemand einen Track von der Kurzstrecke? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ich gefahren wäre, wenn ich den Abzweig nicht verpasst hätte...letztlich kam es mir aber gelegen, doch etwas länger zu fahren.

Das war mein erstes Rennen, deshalb habe ich keinen Vergleich, was die Organisation angeht. Bis auf den schlecht markierten Abzweig fand ich's okay. Und was das Wetter angeht: Manche Abschnitte, die an sich Trekkingradstrecken sind, bekamen durch den Schlamm einen ganz eigenen Reiz . Vielleicht sollte ich Crosser werden .


----------



## Deleted 217913 (21. Mai 2012)

Zu dieser Veranstaltung bin ich nicht als Teilnehmer gekommen, sondern wollte mal als Zuschauer hin. Auf Grund meiner Rufbereitschaft am Wochenende konnte ich nicht starten, was ich dann auch ehrlich gesagt nicht sooooo bereut habe 
Die Emmelshausener Schlammschlacht war genug...

Ich kenne mich in Wiesbaden nur schlecht aus und muss sagen, dass die Organisation bei der Ausschilderung von Parkplätzen und des Startbereichs nicht viel falsch gemacht hat, dennn diese war faktisch nicht vorhanden.
Den Rest müssen die Teilnehmer beurteilen.




Grüße
ANBOJA


----------



## blackbike__ (21. Mai 2012)

ist ja schon vieles angesprochen worden, vorallem die strackenteilunng war, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, suboptimal (wir haben nach ein paar minuten diskussion beschlossen, dass wir an dem pfeil nach links ein k erkennen, scheint richtig gewesen zu sein). 
zwei punkte noch, die ich echt schlecht fand: die kurzstrecke hatte 34 statt 28 kilometer, kräfte einteilen ist da schwierig, ich bin -in der annahme nur noch 4 km vor mir zu haben- in der verpflegung durchgerauscht, hätte ich mal besser gelassen. einfach die streckenänderung vorher kurz bekannt geben, dann passt das auch.
die streckenposten standen größtenteils völligst passiv da, statt deutlich die richtung anzuzeigen, die wussten glaube ich einfach nicht, was ihr job ist. führte ein ums andere mal dazu, dass man quasi auf 0 abbremsen musste, um die richtige richtung erstmal zu erfragen....

ich kann mir denken, dass es deutlich schwieriger ist, nen mara in einer großstadt zu organisieren. zum einen weil bei der hohen frequentierung des waldes jegliche diskussion mit dem forst um einiges schwieriger ist. und helfer zu finden ist auf dem land wohl auch leichter, in wombach hat man zum beispiel immer das gefühl, dass das ganze dorf auf den beinen ist.

schade, wenn soviel schief läuft, obwohl die veranstalter wohl trotz allem viele viel arbeit daraien gesteckt haben. vielleicht gibts ja ein nächstes mal in wiesbaden, wo man dann aus den fehlern lernt und vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen mehr glück mit dem wetter hat.

ich geh jetzt mein rad putzen!


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2012)

startnummernausgabe war ein desaster!

nach einer dreiviertelstunde anstehen zeitgleich mit dem startschuß hatte ich endlich die startnummer (kabelbinder gab es übrigens schon lange nicht mehr) in den händen und habe sie gleich wieder zurück gegeben.

am meisten ärgert mich, dass ich eine andere veranstaltung dafür abgesagt habe. dachte halt ein bisschen unterstützung für eine lokale veranstaltung...

wenn ich jetzt noch schlampige ausschilderung lese...


----------



## huberghr (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hier die Kurzstrecke:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.100487.html

Ob es der offizielle Weg war kann ich nicht sagen ,da man ja anscheinend irgendwo mal falsch geleitet worden ist.

Anzumerken wären meinerseits noch folgende Punkte:

-Wieso muss ein Teller Nudeln 4,50 Euro kosten, das ist übertrieben!!!!

-Vielleicht hätten die Ordner und die Verantwortlichen noch mehr     Information veröffentlichen sollen das dies ein MountainbikeRENNEN war   und keine Radtour!!
Es kann nämlich nicht sein das man von irgendwelchen intoleranten "Passanten-***********n" ,welche mit ihren Kötern nebeneinander auf einem schmalen Weg laufen blöd angemacht wird ,das man doch langsam fahren sollte!!!
DAS KANN NICHT SEIN!!!!!!!!
Sollten Beschwerden kommen das ein Passant als ********* (und noch mehr.....) bezeichnet worden ist, DAS WAR ICH!! 

Trotz alledem , es war der erste Marathon hier in Wiesbanden , man kann ja lernen.......

Gruss

Gerd


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. Mai 2012)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Hatte 350km Anfahrt um dann nach ner 3/4h Anstehen, teilweise im strömenden Regen, nicht starten zu können. Unmittelbar nach Erhalt der Startnummer wurde das Rennen (Mittel Distanz Gruppe 1) ohne uns gestartet. Ich denke wir waren nicht die Einzigen die Ihre Startnunmer nicht rechtzeitig bekommen haben.
> Haben uns für dieses Wochende leider für den falschen Event entschieden. Entäuschend!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2




Also das ist wirklich hart. Aber wie du aus den anderen Beiträge rauslesen kannst hast du nicht so extrem viel verpasst.
Da ich aus Mainz kam wusste ich zum Glück schon wo ich hin musste und hatte die Unterlagen schon am Tag zuvor abgeholt (was übrigens laut Homepage nur vor dem Start möglich gewesen wäre, aber ein interner Anruf am Samstag hat das geklärt)
Also ein Kritikpunkt wäre wirklich alles Infos die man haut auch online Stellen. Die Homepage war ja nicht schlecht, wurde aber ab nem gewissen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr aktualisiert. Das ist schade. Und dann 5 min vor dem Start eine Durchsage mit dem Megaphon zu machen die man nicht versteht war echt enttäuschend.
Zur Strecke, naja, im Trockenen ist die bestimmt sehr schnell und macht Laune, so war sie für mich nur sehr bedingt zu geniessen, weil nach 2 Stürzen meinerseits (Kellerskopf) und einem Sturz vor mir (auch Kellerskopf) die eigene Sicherheit vorrang hatte und ich nen Gang rausnahm. Aber wie schon festgestellt können die Organisatoren ja nichts fürs Wetter. Trotzdem wäre meine Konsequenz das nächste mal nur bei eher trockenen BEdingungen zu starten. 
Die Aussschilderung und Verpflegung fand ich ok, hab mich trotzdem nach dem Streckenteiler der Langstrecke kurz verfahren, aber das waren max 5 min vergeudet. 
Ich finde es insofern etwas schade, da der RSC wie erwähnt ja rennerfahren ist und seine Fahrer bei vielen MTB Veranstaltungen teilnehmen und dann trotzdem nicht von anderen gelernt wird. Da wäre u.a. noch die unnötige Nähe vom Start/Ziel zum Gelände (wie soll da noch irgendetwas funktionieren wenn über 100 Leute am Start stehen?!?). Auch der meiner Meinung nach zu frühe Anstieg hätte eine etwas längere Anfahrt zur Entzerrung des Feldes gebraucht.

Aber am Ende Danke an die Helfer und drücke die Daumen, dass nächstes Jahr alles besser wird. (Vor allem das Wetter)

P.S: Vielleicht bin ich ja auch etwas verwöhnt, weil meine einzige Vergleichsveranstaltung der Marathon in Neustadt ist...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. Mai 2012)

Ha ha, zu dem Beitrag über mir:

Ich und ein Mitstreiter wurden auch angeschnauzt, an einer rel. niedriggen Stelle, links Wald, rechts Feld und man fährt auf Gras...
Da kommt von rechts ein Sonntagsradler nen Feldweg hoch, will uns kreuzen, wir fahren natürlich stur weiter (2. Runde, kurz nach der Schiebepassage) und er bremst noch in letzter Sekunde und ruft wwas von wegen rechts vor links hinterher 

Aber abgesehen davon fand ich toll. dass überall Leute waren die einen angefeuert haben und so...


----------



## talybont (21. Mai 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> am meisten ärgert mich, dass ich eine andere veranstaltung dafür abgesagt habe. dachte halt ein bisschen unterstützung für eine lokale veranstaltung...



Soll ich noch Salz in die Wunde streuen? Ruhrquer war 1a


----------



## powderJO (21. Mai 2012)

huberghr schrieb:


> -Vielleicht hätten die Ordner und die Verantwortlichen noch mehr     Information veröffentlichen sollen das dies ein MountainbikeRENNEN war   und keine Radtour!!
> Es kann nämlich nicht sein das man von irgendwelchen intoleranten "Passanten-***********n" ,welche mit ihren Kötern nebeneinander auf einem schmalen Weg laufen blöd angemacht wird ,das man doch langsam fahren sollte!!!
> DAS KANN NICHT SEIN!!!!!!!!
> Sollten Beschwerden kommen das ein Passant als ********* (und noch mehr.....) bezeichnet worden ist, DAS WAR ICH!!



so ärgerlich ein solches verhalten der spaziergänger auch ist - so dumm ist es so zu reagieren, wie du es getan hast. denn erstens hilft es dem veranstalter nicht, wenn die teilnehmer so auftreten und zweitens muss man bei maras so woe so immer und überall mit leuten auf der strecke rechnen und sich auch darauf einstellen. ist zwar unschön, passiert aber selbst bei top organisierten großveranstaltungen wie am tegernsee oder dem dolomiti superbike. beim nächsten mal einfach ignorieren und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (21. Mai 2012)

Schade, nachdem was ich hier so gelesen habe, war es ja für viele ein Griff ins Klo. Hatte mich anfangs auch mit dem Gedanke beschäftigt, das Rennen zu fahren. Da ich aber keinen Sinn darin sehe, für eine Waldautobahn in meinem Heimatrevier auch noch Maut zu zahlen, und nach den Regenfällen der letzten 2-3 Wochen, habe ich mich dann gegen das Rennen entschlossen.
Wer einen schönen, kleinen  und feinen Marathon fahren will, sollte sich mal die Saarschleife oder Siedelsbrunn (war ja auch gestern) ansehen. Da stimmt auch die Organisation.

Was die unsportlich eingestellten Zeitgenossen mit Hunden und Spazierstock angeht: die können nicht anders. Das ist Wiesbaden.


----------



## oneeasy (21. Mai 2012)

ich war auf der Mittelrund unterwegs......... und die Orga war echt sehr bescheiden. T-Shirt gab es schon mal keine mehr obwohl die Zusage bei der Voranmeldung gegeben worden ist. Wir Standen vor dem Start in dem Tennisclub (wegen dem Regen) es wurde gesagt das der Start um 15min verschoben wurde und nach 10min sind ca. 5-6 Leute mit 2000er Nummern zum Start gefahren und dann wurde uns gesagt das die Mitterunde schon seit 10min unterwegs ist super eine Durchsage solcher Infomationen wäre ja mal nicht schlecht und auch so das man dies auch mitbekommt (Umkreis von 200m). Leider habe ich mich dann auch noch verfahren wir waren so ca. 10 Fahrer die den richtigen Weg gesucht haben und nach ca. 10min hin und her wieder auf der Streck waren. Somit war die Zeit sowieso für den .............. also habe ich einen Gang runtergeschaltet um für nächste Woche 24h-Rennen ein paar Körner zu sparen. 
Ach ja, der Streckenposten war auch Geil........ Meine Frage:
Bin ich hier noch Richtig auf der Mittelrunde??? Der Typ: Was für eine Mittelrunde hier ist ein MTB-Rennen 
Ich bin dann weiter gefahren, war mir dann doch zu Blöd.... 
tschöööö


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2012)

talybont schrieb:


> Soll ich noch Salz in die Wunde streuen? Ruhrquer war 1a


gestern hatte ich den kaffee offen - heute trinke ich entspannt tee 
nächstes jahr sind wir dann auch beim ruhrcross dabei.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. Mai 2012)

Die öffentliche Stimme:

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/11992911.htm


----------



## Storckinger (21. Mai 2012)

Ja, eigentlich ist alles gesagt. Absolutes NoGo. Bin 200 km angereist.
-Keine Parkplatzausschilderung
-Kein Cafe oder sonst was kleines zum beißen
-Toilettenwagen mit ewig langer Schlange schon um 8
-Teilnehmershirth nicht mehr in meiner Größe
-Wo gehts zur Anmeldung
-Keine Startaufstellung ausgeschildert oder erkennbar
-Dann Stzartaufstellung nach gutdünken, als Lizenzfahrer bin ich dann auch erstmalig von hinten gestartet
-Startzeitverschiebung
-Posten wussten über den Verlauf der Strecke nicht Bescheid
-die zeigten vorne auch kein Interesse, rechtzeitig die zu fahrende Richtung zu signalisieren, mehr wie einmal musste ich stehen bleiben zum orientieren
-Startnummernabgabe eine Katastrophe
-Duschen Fehlanzeige, ich sah Mädels nackt im Bach stehen
-Mein Kumpel war so genervt, dass er seinen Preis gar nicht abgeholt hat
-Reperaturservice fand nicht statt
-Nudelbons nie gehört, und das für 30 Euronen 
usw, usw.
Nie wieder


----------



## powderJO (21. Mai 2012)

Storckinger schrieb:


> ich sah Mädels nackt im Bach stehen



die beste werbung für 2103, die man sich vorstellen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (21. Mai 2012)

Und immernoch keine ergebnisse...

Langsam werde ich ungeduldig!

Hat jemand die topten der mittelstrecke?


----------



## mac_world (21. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand die km und Höhenangaben der Mittelstrecke? Mein Garmin hat gestern den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Mai 2012)

Auf dem garmin eines kollegen sah ich irgendwas um die 1420 hm...

Aber ob er wich verfahren hatte oder nicht, wusste er selbst nicht mehr...


----------



## Dave.82 (21. Mai 2012)

Erstmal herzlichen Dank an alle ehrenamtlichen HelferInnen und Organisatoren! Vielen Dank für Euren Einsatz!

Die Kritik hier finde ich jedoch berechtigt. Was mich gestern geärgert hat, war der Umstand, dass man für 4,50  Nudeln bekommt, die den Namen "Portion" nicht verdient haben. Davon hätte ich nach der Langstrecke glatt drei essen können und eigentlich bin ich kein guter Esser. Ich hatte zum Glück keine Probleme mit der Ausschilderung wobei ich es auch etwas schade fand, dass viele Streckenposten einem keine Ansage/Handzeichen bei Richtungswechseln gegeben haben.

Der Toilettenwagen war ein Witz. Nur eine Schüssel bei den Männern und bereits um 8 Uhr, eine Stunde vor dem ersten Start, war kein Toilettenpapier mehr da! Ich habe mir erst gar nicht die Mühe gemacht die Duschen suchen zu fahren. 

Die Ansagen beim Start der Langstrecke haben wohl die meisten nicht mitbekommen. Über die Lautsprecher läuft Musik und der Streckensprecher versucht mit einem Megafon dagegen anzukämpfen...
Das die Startnummern wieder einkassiert wurden habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Diese hebe ich mir nämlich anstelle von Urkunden immer auf.


----------



## powderJO (21. Mai 2012)

die ergebnisse gibt es bei br-timing,


----------



## Dave.82 (21. Mai 2012)

Ergebnisse sind seit mindestens heute früh online:

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20300/253


----------



## talybont (21. Mai 2012)

Nackte Mädels im Bach? Nixen?

Gibt bestimmt wieder Ärger.


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Mai 2012)

Juchu da sind sie, die sehr erfreulichen ergebnisse.

Sogar noch besser als ich erhofft hatte!

P.s. Es gab eine mädelsdusche, hatte ich herausgefunden.

Aber die waren ein noch grösserer geheimtipp als die männerduschen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. Mai 2012)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> Das die Startnummern wieder einkassiert wurden habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Diese hebe ich mir nämlich anstelle von Urkunden immer auf.



Hatte ich aber letztes Jahr in Neustadt auch, ist halt wegen des Transponders so. Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen was das bringen zwecks wiederverwertung, aber das ist meiner Kenntins nach die Erklärung. Aber schade ist es. Finde es auch schön die Nummern an die Wand zu klatschen.

Und ein Kritik versteh ich nicht ganz: Wurde schon 2x mal bemängelt, dass es DAVOR kein Kaffee oder Frühstück gab. Das halte ich auch echt nicht für nötig. Viel wichtiger wäre z. Bsp. eine Zieleinfahrt wie in Neutsadt: Noch bevor du weißt, dass du angekommen bist macht dir einer die Nummer/den Transponder ab und drückt dir die Kohle in die Hand (10) und 5 Meter weiter ein RIESIGER Tisch mit Kuchen, Käsestangen und Getränken. Ok, die gratis Nudelportion danach war gesponsort, aber ich finde was das angeht sollte der Veranstalter wirklich nicht veruschen PRofit zu schlagen sondern einfach Nudeln mit Soße zum Selbstkostenpreis für die Fahrer nach dem Rennen anbieten. Und 4,50 für ein Portiönchen können das nicht sein...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. Mai 2012)

Ach ja, und die Ergebnisse waren gestern schon online, so zwischen 11 und halb 12. Meine Daten des Computers beziehen sich "leider" auf die Langstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huberghr (21. Mai 2012)

es tut mir nicht leid diese passanten-idi..ten angeschissen zu haben. 
ich behaupte von mir das ich ein anständiger fahrer bin ,ich klingele und bedanke mich, wenn ich platz gemacht bekomme.
aber bestimmt nicht in einem rennen!!
behandele andere so , wie du selbst behandelt werden möchtest ist meine devise.
ich denke es wird auch keiner an der nürburgring-nordschleife stehen und mit dem megaphon brüllen das man langsamer fahren soll.
ich seh es auch nicht ein, immer nachgeben zu müssen auch wenn das in den augen einiger hier als dummheit angesehen wird. der klügere gibt nach, bis er der dümmere ist......! ohne mich!!!

gruss
gerd


----------



## Geplagter (21. Mai 2012)

Es ist ja schon einiges gesagt worden und unser größtes Problem war eigentlich auch die Sartnummernausgabe. Das hat ewig gedauert mit der Folge, dass wir den Start der Kurzstrecke verpasst haben, was ja schon mal ärgerlich war.
Es war doch ganz klar abzusehen, dass es nicht machbar war, alle Nummern zeitgerecht auszuhändigen. Wieso hat man den Start der anderen Distanzen nicht auch um 15 Minuten verschoben? Das wäre doch kein allzu großes Problem gewesen.
Eine Streckenteilung an der steilen Rampe war aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht ausgeschildert und auch ein Streckenposten war weit und breit nicht zu sehen.
Die Kurzstrecke sollte 28km sein, aber ich hatte am Ende 34 km auf der Uhr. Habe ich mich am Ende sogar noch verfahren?
Die Strecke selbst fand ich eigentlich gut, auch wenn sie natürlich durch den Regen nicht einfacher wurde, aber das ist nicht die Schuld des Veranstalters. Lieber ein paar seifige Trails als immer nur Waldautobahn wie teilweise andernorts.
OK, es war die erste Veranstaltung des RSC und das hat man deutlich gemerkt.
Es gibt also durchaus Raum für Verbesserungen und wenn man beim nächsten mal die hier angesprochenen Kritikpunkte entsprechend ausmerzt, sollte es eine gute Veranstaltung werden können.


----------



## cat.gismo (21. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand wo man die vom Veranstalter in Aussicht gestellten Fotos anschauen kann?


----------



## peacher (21. Mai 2012)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Hatte ich aber letztes Jahr in Neustadt auch, ist halt wegen des Transponders so. Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen was das bringen zwecks wiederverwertung, aber das ist meiner Kenntins nach die Erklärung. Aber schade ist es. Finde es auch schön die Nummern an die Wand zu klatschen.
> 
> Und ein Kritik versteh ich nicht ganz: Wurde schon 2x mal bemängelt, dass es DAVOR kein Kaffee oder Frühstück gab. Das halte ich auch echt nicht für nötig. Viel wichtiger wäre z. Bsp. eine Zieleinfahrt wie in Neutsadt: Noch bevor du weißt, dass du angekommen bist macht dir einer die Nummer/den Transponder ab und drückt dir die Kohle in die Hand (10) und 5 Meter weiter ein RIESIGER Tisch mit Kuchen, Käsestangen und Getränken. Ok, die gratis Nudelportion danach war gesponsort, aber ich finde was das angeht sollte der Veranstalter wirklich nicht veruschen PRofit zu schlagen sondern einfach Nudeln mit Soße zum Selbstkostenpreis für die Fahrer nach dem Rennen anbieten. Und 4,50 für ein Portiönchen können das nicht sein...



Die Transponder waren Einwegtransponder. Warum man dafür 20 Pfand zählen muss ist mir nicht klar. Die Dinger kann man man nach Gebrauch nur noch wegwerfen. Es sei denn, man kalkuliert damit, dass einige die Startnummer nicht zurückgeben aber das will ich hier nicht unterstellen. 
Die Veranstaltung hat meiner Meinung nach noch sehr viel Potenzial. Man muss aber auch sehen, dass es das erste Mal war.


----------



## ko5tik (21. Mai 2012)

blackbike schrieb:


> zwei punkte noch, die ich echt schlecht fand: die kurzstrecke hatte 34 statt 28 kilometer, kräfte einteilen ist da schwierig, ich bin -in der annahme nur noch 4 km vor mir zu haben- in der verpflegung durchgerauscht, hätte ich mal besser gelassen.



 von der Platte zum Neroberg braucht man keine Verpflegung mehr


----------



## ko5tik (21. Mai 2012)

peacher schrieb:


> Die Transponder waren Einwegtransponder. Warum man dafür 20 Pfand zählen muss ist mir nicht klar. Die Dinger kann man man nach Gebrauch nur noch wegwerfen. Es sei denn, man kalkuliert damit, dass einige die Startnummer nicht zurückgeben aber das will ich hier nicht unterstellen.
> Die Veranstaltung hat meiner Meinung nach noch sehr viel Potenzial. Man muss aber auch sehen, dass es das erste Mal war.



Ich kann nur Spekulieren, das man damit vermeiden wollte das die Leute sich einfach nicht Abmelden,  und daß man die danach suchen muss -  Pfand ist eine effektive Lösung
( den Nummer hätte ich trotzdem gerne behalten)


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich auch, für meine Trophäen-Wand mit den Startnummern meiner bisherigen Rennen...

Naja egal.


----------



## Kastel67 (22. Mai 2012)

Ist wohl bei den Kommentatoren nicht so gut angekommen.

http://www.fr-online.de/wiesbaden/m...chmutzige-angelegenheit,1472860,16078188.html

Anderseits ... warum sollten schon am Sonntagmittag irgendwo die Absperrungen entfernt werden? War ja noch Verkehr von der Langdistanz auf der Strecke.


----------



## huberghr (22. Mai 2012)

Hey Leuts,

ich geh davon aus das dies der erste und auch gleichzeitig letzte Wiesbadener MTB-Marathon war.

Das Geflenne ist ja jetzt schon riesengross.

Da werden bestimmt noch mehr Beschwerden beim Bürgermeister, Umweltamt usw. eingehen.

Vielleicht ist Wiesbaden doch nicht der richtige Austragungsort für solch eine Veranstaltung (zu viel Schicki-Micki.....)?!

HOFFENTLICH HAB ICH UNRECHT!!

Greets
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (22. Mai 2012)

HOFFENTLICH hast du unrecht...ich bin gestern teile der Kurzstrecke abgefahren...so viel MÜLL habe ich schon lange nicht mehr im Wald liegen sehen.
Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen wieso man seine leeren Geltütchen nicht einfach in die Trikottasche stopfen kann!? 
Der RSC hätte durchaus schon am Sonntag Abend jemanden zum Saubermachen über die Strecke jagen können, die Richtungspfeile stehen auch noch.
Davon abgesehen habe ich meine Fahrt am Kellerskopf abgebrochen da die Strecke immer noch teilweise knöcheltief versumpft ist.


----------



## ko5tik (22. Mai 2012)

Hälfte der Videos ist hochgeladen:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8A7687D60759C711

Weitere kommen nach un nach


----------



## oneeasy (23. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand mitbekommen wie es dem Mädel geht, dass kurz vor dem Ziel gestürzt ist? Als ich vorbei gekommen bin, sah es nicht so gut aus!!


----------



## Matze1983 (23. Mai 2012)

Habe mal auf der FR-Seite einen bikerfreundlichen Kommentar hinterlassen. 

Ich war dieses Jahr nicht auf der Strecke, habe mir aber mal das Testival angeschaut. Schade, dass nicht noch Leute vom Kranzplatzfest "gezogen" werden konnten. Ich denke, einige Kritikpunkte wären mit ausreichend Helfern nicht entstanden. 
Hoffentlich war es nicht das erste und letzte Mal. Nächste Jahr will ich mitfahren!


----------



## hauckdegen (23. Mai 2012)

So Leute, als einer der Veranstalter vom RSC will ich auch mal was zu dem Thema sagen:

Keine Frage, dass einige Sachen schief gelaufen sind!
-Dass ein Streckenposten ausgerechnet an der Teilung am Kellerskopf spurlos     verschwunden war, ist echt übel.(Dennoch haben die meisten  Fahrer kein Problem gehabt die Strecke zu finden!)
-Die Nummernausgabe war von der Lage und vom Timing her  suboptimal, soweit auch richtig.
- und die Sache mit dem (nicht ) verschobenen Start der Mittelstrecke sicher
 sehr ärgerlich.

Aber, zum besseren Verständnis: der Hansgrohe Duschtruck mit 20 Duschen an Bord hat unmittelbar vor der Veranstaltung, ohne Angabe von Gründen abgesagt, sodass wir als Notlösung nur die Schule anzubieten hatten.

Ein Teil der Streckenposten schlug um 8:25 Uhr an Start und Ziel auf, man kann sich vorstellen was es für ein Stress war die noch rechtzeitig an Ihre Plätze zu bekommen!!

Am Ende wären die meisten negativen Kommentare anders ausgefallen, hätte die Sonne geschienen und die Strecke wäre schön trocken gewesen wie 24 Stunden zuvor.

Einige von euch haben es bereits erwähnt, es ist eine Sch. ... Arbeit Helfer zu bekommen.
Fast von jedem  den man fragt hört man dann: nee keine Zeit, will selber fahren, oder, oder...... irgendwas ist immer.
Meist sind das dann auch die Leute die hinterher nur rummeckern, was alles Mist war, wahrscheinlich hat keiner von denen bisher mal selbst sowas angestoßen, geschweige denn mal geholfen. Rundum gepampert, kann ich da nur sagen.

Nun zu den positiven Dingen:
Wir haben auch reichlich positives Feedback wegen der schönen Strecke.
Etliche lobeten auch den restlichen   Event vorbehaltlos.
Viele fanden das Testival vom Vortag bei bestem Wetter samt Kids Race ziemlich gut.
Und.. viele wollen , dass wir die Veranstaltung im nächsten Jahr wiederholen.

Ich kann schon jetzt sagen, dass die Zeichen dafür gut stehen, wenn auch erst im August, wegen der Tierlein und der Piepmätze.
Wir werden sicher auch aus den Fehlern lernen und die Organisation in den kritischen Punkten verbessern.
Würde mich freuen einige von euch nächstes jahr wieder zu sehen.

'Shut up an ride!'


----------



## sir.race (23. Mai 2012)

Ja, hoffentlich gibts das Rennen nächstes Jahr nochmal, dann würde ich auch mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (23. Mai 2012)

Wie ich schon sagte:

Ich komme nächstes Jahr wieder. Muss ja schauen ob ihr eure Hausaufgaben gemacht habt.


----------



## cat.gismo (23. Mai 2012)

Wann und wo gibts die Fotos?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre auch gerne wieder dabei (sofern es nicht die Nacht davor durchregnet ) UND solange es inm August nicht mit Neustadt kollidiert. Aber mir ist schon klar, dass man nie alle anderen Events berücksichtigen kann. Also von meiner Seite her war die Kritik auch prinzipiell mal KONSTRUKTIV zu verstehen.

und jetzt muss ich mich cat.gismo anschliessen:
weiss jemand was von den Bildern??

ach ja, zum Thema Verletzungen (es wurde etwas weiter oben gefragt): im Wiesbadener Kurier war nur die Rede von 13 Knieverletzungen von den vier im Krankenhaus behandelt werden mussten, oder so...


----------



## Affenschaukel (23. Mai 2012)

Ich bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei. 
Während und direkt nach dem Rennen hatte ich zwar erst ein etwas ungutes Gefühl zu der Veranstaltung (Verfahren, langes Anstehen am Bike Wasch usw.) aber das hat sich doch relativ schnell wieder gelegt. Für das Wetter kann keiner etwas und die Strecke war auch ganz nett.

Also hier mal ein fettes DANKE an die Organisatoren, die das Event in recht kurzer Zeit hochgezogen haben! Hier im Forum gibt es ja genug Optimierungsvorschläge für nächstes Jahr... ;o)


----------



## sir.race (23. Mai 2012)

Wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn ein Event beim ersten mal direkt perfekt wäre.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Mai 2012)

hauckdegen schrieb:


> Ich kann schon jetzt sagen, dass die Zeichen dafür gut stehen, wenn auch erst im August, wegen der Tierlein und der Piepmätze.


Warum August? Da sind in der Region schon reichlich Rennen. Wombach, Eppstein, Neustadt und Idstein 24 fallen mir das spontan ein, die immer oder oft im august liegen. Wie wärs mit September (da sollte von den Tierchen her doch auch passen) oder Juli?

Trotz allem, was ich gelesen habe und was mich darin bestärkt, dass mein Endschluss wieder nach Hause zu fahren richtig war, wäre ich nächstes Jahr wieder an der Veranstaltung organisiert. Hausaufgaben gibt es ja genug, aber sicher nichts, was der RSC nicht hin bekommt.


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Mai 2012)

Genau, was ist mit den Bildern?


----------



## cat.gismo (23. Mai 2012)

Die Putzerei dauerte dann doch etwas länger an diesem Tag.


----------



## ThomasR (24. Mai 2012)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Die Kurzstrecke sollte 28km sein, aber ich hatte am Ende 34 km auf der Uhr. Habe ich mich am Ende sogar noch verfahren?




mach Dir keinen Kopf, ich hatte 40 km auf der Anzeige. In meiner AK wäre ich sicher erster geworden. (hat eine Woche vorher im Vogelsberg auch geklappt ) 

Trotzdem bin ich mir bewußt, wie schwer es ist, in der kurzen Zeit genügend freiwillige Helfer zu bekommen, die zuverlässig ihren Dienst tun.


----------



## ko5tik (24. Mai 2012)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Warum August? Da sind in der Region schon reichlich Rennen. Wombach, Eppstein, Neustadt und Idstein 24 fallen mir das spontan ein, die immer oder oft im august liegen. Wie wärs mit September (da sollte von den Tierchen her doch auch passen) oder Juli?.



Die Tierchen die in der Gegend wohnen können ruhig etwas Sport gebrauchen.  Es ist ein Stadtwald, der wirtschaftlich benutzt wird und zuwenig bejagt.  Wir Haben da schon genug Wildschweine ( Leut, futtert mehr Wild  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (24. Mai 2012)

huberghr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier die Kurzstrecke:
> 
> ...





huberghr schrieb:


> es tut mir nicht leid diese passanten-idi..ten angeschissen zu haben.
> ich behaupte von mir das ich ein anständiger fahrer bin ,ich klingele und bedanke mich, wenn ich platz gemacht bekomme.
> aber bestimmt nicht in einem rennen!!
> behandele andere so , wie du selbst behandelt werden möchtest ist meine devise.
> ...





huberghr schrieb:


> Hey Leuts,
> 
> ich geh davon aus das dies der erste und auch gleichzeitig letzte Wiesbadener MTB-Marathon war.
> 
> ...



Dein von Dir geschildertes Verhalten erleichtert den Veranstaltern die  Durchführung eines zweiten Marathon natürlich ungemein. Willenloses  Anpöpeln von überforderten Fußgängern ist in diesem Kontext auch  ungemein sinnvoll.
Souverän die Fresse gehalten kann unter Umständen auch recht nützlich sein.


----------



## ThomasR (25. Mai 2012)

huberghr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier die Kurzstrecke:
> 
> ...



auf dem Kellerkopf, den diese Strecke gar nicht vorsieht, sagte man mir, ich sei richtig! Meine Kurzstrecke war um einiges länger


----------



## Maffe (25. Mai 2012)

ThomasR schrieb:


> auf dem Kellerkopf, den diese Strecke gar nicht vorsieht, sagte man mir, ich sei richtig! Meine Kurzstrecke war um einiges länger



Die Streckenposten kannten im allgemeinen nicht die ganze Streckenführung (was ich ihnen nicht übel nehme). Wenn du auf dem Kellerskopf warst, bist du die Mittelstrecke gefahren.


----------



## ThomasR (25. Mai 2012)

Maffe schrieb:


> Wenn du auf dem Kellerskopf warst, bist du die Mittelstrecke gefahren.



Sag ich ja, mit dem Schnitt, den ich hatte, wäre ich ca. 10 min vor dem Erstplatzierten auf der Kurzstrecke in meiner AK gewesen. Umso ärgerlicher. Auch mein Verfolger (knapp 2min nach mir) hätte dann Platz 2 belegt. So waren wir unter ferner liefen..


----------



## huberghr (25. Mai 2012)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Dein von Dir geschildertes Verhalten erleichtert den Veranstaltern die  Durchführung eines zweiten Marathon natürlich ungemein. Willenloses  Anpöpeln von überforderten Fußgängern ist in diesem Kontext auch  ungemein sinnvoll.
> Souverän die Fresse gehalten kann unter Umständen auch recht nützlich sein.



Du kannst das so machen wie DU es möchtest,ich mach es so wie ich es möchte.
Wir können uns gerne mal treffen ,dann erkläre ich es dir von Angesicht zu Angesicht was der Unterschied zwischen "Anpöbeln" und "Anpöbeln" als Antwort auf eine blöde Anmache ist .
DAS ANGEBOT STEHT!

Ich werd hier auf dieses Thema auch nicht weiter eingehen!

Gruss
Gerd


----------



## Kastel67 (25. Mai 2012)

huberghr schrieb:


> Du kannst das so machen wie DU es möchtest,ich mach es so wie ich es möchte.
> Wir können uns gerne mal treffen ,dann erkläre ich es dir von Angesicht zu Angesicht was der Unterschied zwischen "Anpöbeln" und "Anpöbeln" als Antwort auf eine blöde Anmache ist .
> DAS ANGEBOT STEHT!
> 
> ...



Das Angebot möchte ich doch gerne ausschlagen. Zum ersten, weil Du mir sicherlich körperlich überlegen bist und ich diesem Konflikt aus dem Weg gehen möchte, zweitens zeigt mir meine Lebenserfahrung, dass immer dann wenn mich Idioten auf ihr Niveau herunterziehen, sie mich dann regelmäßig dort unten mit ihrer Erfahrung schlagen.

Gott zum Gruße!


----------



## huberghr (25. Mai 2012)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Das Angebot möchte ich doch gerne ausschlagen. Zum ersten, weil Du mir sicherlich körperlich überlegen bist und ich diesem Konflikt aus dem Weg gehen möchte, zweitens zeigt mir meine Lebenserfahrung, dass immer dann wenn mich Idioten auf ihr Niveau herunterziehen, sie mich dann regelmäßig dort unten mit ihrer Erfahrung schlagen.
> 
> Gott zum Gruße!
> 
> ...


----------



## Micha-L (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin heute mal den Philosophenweg hochgefahren. 

Was ihr da hinterlassen habt sieht in vielen Teilen wirklich mehr nach Harvesterspur aus als nach MTB. 

Ob man das wohl irgendwie wieder in Ordnung bringen kann? 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## ko5tik (25. Mai 2012)

Da haben 500+ Leute bei dem Regen 2x durch gefahren.   Es soll erstmal trocknen - dann sieht es besser aus.  Man kann es wohl mit mineralischen Katzenstreu ausbessern, aber der zuständige Förster weiß es besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (25. Mai 2012)

Naja es sieht halt aus wie ein frisch gepflügter Acker. Wie Du schon sagst, ist es trotz des herrlichen Wetters auch noch feucht.

Wenn das einfach trocknet bleiben diese Fahrrinnen doch sicher als betonharte Hügel stehen? 

Edit: Ich hoffe es ist mit dem zuständigen Förster auch abgesprochen, dass er nun am Zug ist und nicht etwa wir Biker?


----------



## ko5tik (26. Mai 2012)

Rennen wurde von Forstamt genehmigt und Abgesprochen.  Außerdem wird solche Nutzung normalerweise dem Walsbesitzer bezahlt ( von der Startgebühren ) - also ist sogar Budget da.


----------



## cat.gismo (27. Mai 2012)

Wie ist das mit den Fotots nun? Warum kann sich keiner der Verantwortlichen dazu hier einfach mal äußern? Im Vorfeld wird ein Fotoservice versprochen der dazu noch kostenlos ( da eingepreist)  ist und keiner bekommt ein Bild zu sehen geschweige eine Antwort über den Verbleib dieser. Peinlich sorry !
Wie machen das nur Veranstaltungen mit mehreren tausend Teilnehmern die am selben Abend alles online haben? 
An den Fotografen selber kanns sicher nicht liegen. Die waren als einzige profimäßig unterwegs und sicher nicht das erste Mal auf so einem Event.
Bitte Infos!!


----------



## ko5tik (27. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht bist du hier drauf:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8A7687D60759C711


----------



## Alex 68 (27. Mai 2012)

Jetzt macht euch mal locker mit den Bildern.
Unser Marius arbeitet gerade noch an einer Lösung wie ihr alle die Möglichkeit bekommt die Bilder mit den dazugehörigen Startnummern zu Markieren.
Die Idee ist das jeder der sich die Bilder ansieht die Möglichkeit hat wenn er eine Startnummer erkennt diese mit dem Bild zu verknüpfen.
So haben alle am Ende die Möglichkeit auch nach Startnummern zu suchen.  
Wir haben ca. 2000 Bilder die können wir unmöglich alle selbst markieren.
Wir hätten es uns auch einfach machen können dann müßte jeder von euch halt 20 für eine Fotoflat abdrücken. 
Ich fand die Idee mit freien Bildern eigentlich die bessere.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Mai 2012)

Stellt sie doch einfach ein und jeder soll sie sich selbst raussuchen. 

1. Ist der Event eh schon über eine woche her.
2. Können sich die meisten eh nicht mehr an ihre Startnummer erinner, weil sie abgegeben werden müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex 68 (28. Mai 2012)

Die Bilder sind Online .
Wer möchte kann wenn er eine Startnummer entziffern kann diese dem Bild zuordnen.

Wer noch weitere Bilder oder Videos gemacht hat und uns diese zur Verfügung stellen möchte schreibt einfach eine Mail an 
[email protected]

Gruß

Alex


----------



## peacher (29. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn das für ein Quatsch. Wieviel Tage soll man denn die Bilder durchscrollen um vielleicht seine Startnummer mal zufällig zu finden?

Wenigstens nach Rennen hätten die Bilder aufgeteilt sein müssen. Sind zwar schöne Bilder vom Kinderrennen, die dürften allerdings nicht alle Marathonfahrer interessieren. 




Alex 68 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind Online .
> Wer möchte kann wenn er eine Startnummer entziffern kann diese dem Bild zuordnen.
> 
> Wer noch weitere Bilder oder Videos gemacht hat und uns diese zur Verfügung stellen möchte schreibt einfach eine Mail an
> ...


----------



## ko5tik (29. Mai 2012)

Alex 68 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind Online .
> Wer möchte kann wenn er eine Startnummer entziffern kann diese dem Bild zuordnen.
> Alex



Wo?  Link Fehlt....  


...  OK,   nicht ganz offensichtlich:  Link ist der Image-Banner


----------



## ko5tik (29. Mai 2012)

peacher schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Quatsch. Wieviel Tage soll man denn die Bilder durchscrollen um vielleicht seine Startnummer mal zufällig zu finden?.



Wenn du einen Nummer entziffern kannst,   trage ihm einfach ein.   Vielleicht macht jemand mit deinen genau so.


----------



## schoeppi (29. Mai 2012)

peacher schrieb:


> Sind zwar schöne Bilder vom Kinderrennen, die dürften allerdings nicht alle Marathonfahrer interessieren.



Mich schon, mein Junior war mit dabei.

Aber dazu noch was.
Das Kids-Race war organisatorisch unterirdisch.
Die Strecke wurde zwischen U7 und U9 geändert, etwas schwieriger gestaltet.
Soweit erstmal ok.
Jedoch wurde ein Teil so geändert das keines des Kids diesen "Haken" mehr
bewältigen konnte. Suboptimal, das zeigt wie wenig man sich mit sowas auskennt.
Aber der Hammer war der Zieleinlauf, die Wertung.
Man war nicht mehr in der Lage die richtige Reihenfolge nachzuvollziehen. Überrundete wurden abgewunken und vor den davor liegenden gewertet. Wer am Ende tatsächlich welche Platzierung eingefahren hat wird ein Geheimnis bleiben, die in der Ergebnisliste stimmt jedenfalls zum grossen Teil nicht.
Auch wurden ein Teil der Kinder schlicht vergessen, gar nicht aufgerufen bei der Siegerehrung.

So macht das nun wirklich keinen Sinn.
Wirklich Schade, denn die Beteiligung war überraschend gross.


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie stockt es bei mir nach den kinderrennen. Kann man da irgendwie Weiterblättern?

@peacher: sei doch nicht gleich so unzufrieden....


----------



## ko5tik (29. Mai 2012)

... runterscrollen


----------



## Flo-mit-W (29. Mai 2012)

Hab auch Probleme mit den Fotos. Klar, wenn ich runterscrolle lädt er weiter, aber immer unterschiedlich weit.
Ich stelle mal ganz pauschal in Frage ob es sinnvoll ist hunderte (oder deutlich mehr?) von Fotos auf eine nicht unterteilte Seite zu stellen. Wenn ich scrolle bleibt immer mal an einer anderen Stelle hängen. Und ich hab hier in der Uni einen WIRKLICH schnellen Zugang.

Das Weiteste das ich geschafft hab war das Team vom All Mountains an einer Versorgunsstelle. Kam da jemand noch weiter?

Der Link von wegen "weitere Bilder laden" geht natürlich nicht...


----------



## ko5tik (29. Mai 2012)

Sinvoll ist es nicht - aber so ist es nun mal gemacht.   Sinnvoller wäre es  einfach in mehrere Preview-Seiten mit überschaubaren Anzahl der Bilder aufzubrechen.
( Und Paging nicht vergessen  )


----------



## Flo-mit-W (29. Mai 2012)

Habe es jetzt noch einmal probiert. Die letzten Bilder waren wieder die von der Versorgungsstelle (Kellerskopf?) und ganu unten ein dreckiger Kerl der die Zunge rausstreckt. Kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass das die letzten Bilder sind? Oder konnte jemand da noch weiter scrollen?
Wenn ja wäre es schade, weil ich mich selbst nur einmal unscharf im Hintergrund gefunden habe, aber weiß, dass ich öfter fotografiert wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huberghr (29. Mai 2012)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt noch einmal probiert. Die letzten Bilder waren wieder die von der Versorgungsstelle (Kellerskopf?) und ganu unten ein dreckiger Kerl der die Zunge rausstreckt. Kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass das die letzten Bilder sind? Oder konnte jemand da noch weiter scrollen?
> Wenn ja wäre es schade, weil ich mich selbst nur einmal unscharf im Hintergrund gefunden habe, aber weiß, dass ich öfter fotografiert wurde...



Hallo,
das scheint das Ende zu sein.
Ich komm auch nicht weiter.
Bin allerdings auch öfters fotografiert worden als die Bilder auf der Homepage.

Gruss
Gerd


----------



## Alex 68 (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr Schlauberger,
Ihr habt ja alle so tolle VorschlÃ¤ge.
Ihr vergesst aber eins, die Bilder sind Kostenlos!!!!
Wenn ihr wollt dann kÃ¶nnt ihr gerne das nÃ¤chste mal alle 20â¬ pro Starter fÃ¼r die Bilder abdrÃ¼cken und bekommt alles so wie bei den anderen Rennen.
Dann kann ich mir den ganzen ScheiÃ mit den Bildern und die blÃ¶den Kommentare sparen.

GruÃ

Alex

P.S.: Bilder ansehen sich und Freunde erkennen und markieren und dann haben am Ende alle die volle Suchfunktion fÃ¼r die Startnummern.


----------



## xas (29. Mai 2012)

Von meiner Seite vielen Dank für die Bilder und den kostenlosen Fotoservice - das weiß ich sehr zu schätzen! Die Idee mit dem selber markieren ist auch sehr gut und sollte schnell erledigt sein, wenn genug mitmachen!

Ca. 2000 Bilder auf einer Seite werden für den Browser aber problematisch - da wäre eine Aufteilung tatsächlich besser gewesen. Um weitere bestimmte Bilder zu sehen (ich hatte auch das Ladeproblem ab einer bestimmten Anzahl an Bildern) bin ich nachher über die Foto-ID in der URL gegangen. Es gibt auf jeden Fall noch weitere Bilder.

Einige Bilder hätte ich auch noch bei Interesse (können aber mit der professionellen Bildqualität nicht mithalten).


----------



## huberghr (30. Mai 2012)

weiss den jetzt jemand (alex??) wann das ende der bilder erreicht ist?

gruss
gerd


----------



## ko5tik (30. Mai 2012)

Alex 68 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Schlauberger,
> Ihr habt ja alle so tolle Vorschläge.



Hallo Alex, 

Es wäre tatsächlich besser die Bilder in die 100-Happen aufzuteilen
( ein kleines Script kann so etwas ganz schnell bewerkstelligen) - und würde vor allem Serverlast senken.

Grüße,


----------



## Poppei (30. Mai 2012)

- Wo ist mein Frühstück morgens vorm Rennen ?
- Wo sind meine heißen Duschen ? - Was, ich muss dafür 2min Radfahren ?
- Wieso muss ich auf kostenlose Bilder warten, und dann noch 10min suchen ?
- Wie, ich muss meien Startnummer abgeben, ach du ******* ?

Leute, Teile der Kritik sind gerechtfertigt, aber man kanns wie so oft auch übertreiben.

Bis 2013


----------



## huberghr (30. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## cat.gismo (30. Mai 2012)

Warum wird man zigmal fotografiert um dann ein mageres Bildchen irgendwo zu sehen? Zum Glück gabs keine Fotoflat, da wäre es heftig geworden.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. Mai 2012)

Also ich finde so langsam die Kritik auch etwas hart. Kann verstehen wenn Alex mal kurz and die Decke geht. Die geben sich hier wirklich viel Mühe und klar gibt es viel was man nächstes jahr besser machen kann, aber hey, zuerstmal selbst sowas auf die Beine stellen bevor man sich beschwert.

Was die Fotos angeht, zuerstmal Danke für den Service. Klar, wäre der Browser entlastet, hätte man die Bilder auf mehrere Seiten aufgeteilt. Aber immerhin ist es umsonst. Und dafür liefert das Angebot einen sehr umfangereichen Eindruck von dem Event. Die Option mit dem Markieren hat auch was für sich. Wenn da viele mitmachen könnte das wirklich gut funktionieren. Leider war ich nur auf einem Bild und konnte so auch nur einen anderen "mitmarkieren".

Und zur Foto-Flat: Das sollte man nicht miteinander vermischen. Das hier war ein faires Angebot mit guten Bildern und einer "lockeren" Organisation. Was anderes wäre zum Beispiel der Sportograf, Sportfotograf oder wie er heisst. Der sorgt natürlich dafür, dass es von jedem Teilnehmer an den Schlüsselstellen mehrere Fotos gibt und die kann man am slben Abend per Startnummer abrufen. Für die erwähnten 20 eben. Aber das wäre Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

Zu der Frage was mit den anderen Fotos passiert ist: Hab mich ja auch gewundert, weil ich schon öfter geknipst wurde. Aber auch die Masse hier auf der Homepage ist wohl nur ne Auswahl. Ausserdem würde ich mal mutmaßen, dass noch andere Fotografen unterwegs waren. Hobby, Zeitung, wie auch immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peacher (30. Mai 2012)

jaja, schon gut. Ist aber auch wirklich kein Spaß alle Bilder zu durchsuchen



KermitB4 schrieb:


> Irgendwie stockt es bei mir nach den kinderrennen. Kann man da irgendwie Weiterblättern?
> 
> @peacher: sei doch nicht gleich so unzufrieden....


----------



## Paul_FfM (30. Mai 2012)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Also ich finde so langsam die Kritik auch etwas hart. Kann verstehen wenn Alex mal kurz and die Decke geht. Die geben sich hier wirklich viel Mühe und klar gibt es viel was man nächstes jahr besser machen kann, aber hey, zuerstmal selbst sowas auf die Beine stellen bevor man sich beschwert.
> ...



Ist halt keine gute Werbung für eine Veranstaltung, wenn auch im Nachhinein einiges nur suboptimal läuft. 

P.


----------



## Alex 68 (30. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab ja gehört der TUS Frammersbach sucht noch einen der nächstes Jahr den Marathon in Frammersbach organisiert. Da können sich die ganzen Besserwisser mal melden und zeigen was sie drauf haben.
Wir hatten 5 Monate um einen Marathon von 0 Aufzubauen. 
Wer da meint er könnte das besser der soll sich der Herausforderung stellen und zeigen das er es besser kann. Trails gibt es genug. 
Ich bin gespannt wie viele die Eier haben und was auf die Beine stellen.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Maffe (30. Mai 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil konnte mit den organisatorischen "Kinderkrankheiten" gut leben. Letztlich geht es doch eigentlich nur darum, Fahrrad zu fahren und Spaß dabei zu haben - und den hatte ich! Deshalb vielen Dank an die Organisatoren und hoffentlich auf ein Wiedersehen im nächsten Jahr!


----------



## Connay (30. Mai 2012)

Na ja aber solch nen pampigen Ton von nem Veranstalter hier anzuschlagen find ich auch nicht korrekt. Fakt ist dass ihr bei einigen Sachen organisatorisch echt danebengegriffen habt. Ihr hattet 5 Monate Zeit und in diesen 5 Monaten konntet ihr z.Bsp. Keine kompetenten Streckenposten finden? Ich wurde von nem vielleicht 15 jährigen falsch gelotst und bin aus der Wertung gefallen. Super oder? Darf man sich über solche Mängel nicht beschweren?
Und das Argument zeigt wer Eier hat und organisiert selbst... Zieht auch nicht, denn ihr habt das Startgeld kassiert und bei Getränken und Essen auch ordentlich verdient. 
Also komm aus deinem Schmollwinkel raus, Hör dir berechtigte Kritik und Tipps von Leuten an, lernt draus und stellt nächstes Jahr nen Bombenmarathon auf die Beine. Die Strecke hat jedenfalls echt Potenzial.

Ride on

Connay

P.S: Die Organisation des Night-Rider hat ja auch viel besser geklappt. Ich hoffe der findet auch dieses Jahr statt


----------



## BigRed (30. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> die beste werbung für 2103, die man sich vorstellen kann



Seh ich genaus so   Wo kann man sich für 2013 anmelden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (31. Mai 2012)

immer wieder amüsant, wie die gleiche Veranstaltung bewertet wird...einige nehmen das echt viel zu ernst.Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass von den eher schnellen Leuten fast jeder irgendwie klar kam,Kategorie wir fahrn um die goldene Ananas eher zur Beschwerde neigt.Entspannt Euch und Vollgas


----------



## ko5tik (31. Mai 2012)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> ..einige nehmen das echt viel zu ernst.Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass von den eher schnellen Leuten fast jeder irgendwie klar kam,Kategorie wir fahrn um die goldene Ananas eher zur Beschwerde neigt.Entspannt Euch und Vollgas



Wir sind nun mal in Deutschland - was hast du erwartet?


----------



## Matze1983 (31. Mai 2012)

Man setze die Kritiker im Verhältnis zu allen Startern und erhält wahrscheinlich ein sehr befriedigendes Ergebnis. 
Dass beim ersten Mal nicht Alles glatt geht ist doch normal. Wer hier in Wiesbaden ein wenig die Gepflogenheiten kennt, kann froh sein, dass sowas in Spießbaden überhaupt funktioniert und noch mal stattfinden kann!
Sollte es nächstes Jahr kein Frühstück geben, können sich weit Anreisende bei mir melden. Ich schmiere dann ein paar Brote


----------



## taunusjogger (31. Mai 2012)

falls noch weitere Bilder hochgeladen werden....da hätte ich eine große Bitte:

Kann man die Reihenfolge umkehren, so dass die Bilder, die zuletzt hochgeladen werden als erstes erscheinen?
Dann kann ich mir nämlich das X-malige Durchscrollen sparen


----------



## Alex 68 (31. Mai 2012)

Wir lernen jeden Tag und versuchen natürlich auch alle Wünsche zu erfüllen.


----------



## huberghr (1. Juni 2012)

Es sind anscheinend noch ein paar Bilder dazugekommen.......
dies nur zur Info


----------



## Flo-mit-W (1. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis!
Kleiner Junge mit Flaschen im campingstuhl, waren das bei euch die letzten?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (1. Juni 2012)

Korrigiere
Siegerehrung mit riesigem Bierglas... das waren anscheinend die Letzten
Shhade, hab mich nicht gefunden. Vielleicht auch zu dreckig


----------



## sir.race (16. Januar 2013)

Gibts schon Infos für dieses Jahr?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. Januar 2013)

Glaube er soll wieder stattfinden, aber wohl im August oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (16. Januar 2013)

der marathon findet am 1. wochenende im juli statt, mehr weiss ich aber auch nicht.
http://www.wiesbadenbikemarathon.de/?id=1


----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. Januar 2013)

nah dran   danke


----------



## sir.race (16. Januar 2013)

Sehr gut, dann werde ich wohl mitfahren.


----------



## loui-w (10. Februar 2013)

Das Rennen wurde verschoben und findet jetzt zeitgleich mit Idstein 24 am 25.08. statt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Februar 2013)

Wo liest du das?  Auf der Wiesbadener Hompage steht 7.7. als neuer Termin und Idstein 24 ist am 24./25.8. Sollte also kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. Februar 2013)

Ist das offiziell?
Auf der Homepage steht immer noch der 7.7.
25.08 fände ich ....kacke


----------



## loui-w (10. Februar 2013)

Wurde gestern auf Facebook gepostet. 

https://www.facebook.com/WiesbadenBikeMarathon


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. Februar 2013)

facebook, facebook.... homepage wäre mal besser gewesen. naja, dann halt ohne mich. bin an dem tag zwar da aber die 3 wochen davor nicht, auch kein training, dann macht das keinen sinn. schade


----------



## Jo.wa (10. Februar 2013)

Gehört schon einiges dazu 2 Rennen in unmittelbarer Nähe auf einen Termin zu legen...wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (10. Februar 2013)

Warum wurde der Termin eigentlich verschoben? Geht aus dem Facebook-Post nicht wirklich hervor.


----------



## taunusjogger (13. Februar 2013)

loui-w schrieb:


> Das Rennen wurde verschoben und findet jetzt zeitgleich mit Idstein 24 am 25.08. statt.



tja, dann halt ohne mich! Bei Idstein24 bin ich bereits gemeldet 

Macht für mich den Eindruck, dass man Organisatorisch da weitermacht womit man aufgehört hat... sehr schade


----------



## zett78 (13. Februar 2013)

25.08. ist natürlich blöd, weil als einziger Termin der Challenge in den Ferien 


http://www.mtb-c.de/


----------



## Svenos (13. Februar 2013)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> Gehört schon einiges dazu 2 Rennen in unmittelbarer Nähe auf einen Termin zu legen...wow


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen. Das wird für beide Veranstaltungen nachteilig sein


----------



## loui-w (13. Februar 2013)

taunusjogger schrieb:


> tja, dann halt ohne mich! Bei Idstein24 bin ich bereits gemeldet



Ich auch!


----------

